# Crabs Crabs Crabs



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Anyone know where to find really nice/ rare crabs either aquatic or semi-aquatic?

I know the usual LFS carries some, but I'd like to know where to find some nice ones. Besides, they're part of the invert family too! 

I've never kept crabs before; so I'm a little excited about trying these things out


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Beijing08 said:


> Anyone know where to find really nice/ rare crabs either aquatic or semi-aquatic?
> 
> I know the usual LFS carries some, but I'd like to know where to find some nice ones. Besides, they're part of the invert family too!
> 
> I've never kept crabs before; so I'm a little excited about trying these things out


I got a mini crab from petsmart, if you want it.. $3

or

I have a 10G setup goes with it for... (your offer?)


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> I got a mini crab from petsmart, if you want it.. $3
> 
> or
> 
> I have a 10G setup goes with it for... (your offer?)


HAHA what is a mini crab? sounds like a small creature. Picture maybe?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Beijing08 said:


> HAHA what is a mini crab? sounds like a small creature. Picture maybe?


This evening, I am busy with some work atm


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I keep fiddler crabs , a rock crab and a green crab that I just brought back from PEI. Green crabs are a invasive species there. The park ranger said take it home. Just remember that most crabs need time out of the water. They will live for awhile in complete water but sooner or later they will die. I also have hermits. If you would like pics of my tanks let me know and I will post some up. Also just so you know fiddlers need salt water as do rock and green crabs. Hermits need a bowl of fresh to drink and a bowl of salt to moisture their shells. I dont know of totally aquatic ones but I think Ciddian had one.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Check with Harold at Menagerie - I know last year they had a few really cool ones they got in a shipment from somewhere in Asia (I can't recall where though), and I know they brought in some for an institutional exhibit during the summer too.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yup I had a true aquatic crab from Europe. I just lost her thou, she was about 2-3 :/


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

and I think there is a person either on here or on PN that sells vampire crabs. Pretty cool little buggers.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> This evening, I am busy with some work atm


oh CRAB! I totally forgot about this thread!


----------

